# Anyone trapping beaver right now?



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone trapping beaver right now? I'm looking for some beaver meat and freash caster if you are. If your near the utah coundy area let me know.

Thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe Montgomery Fur in Ogden sells the meat now. I have not started yet or I would hold some for you.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Too early!

Try the down town night clubs!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Too early!
> 
> Try the down town night clubs!


Lmao!!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there anyone who can post the projected prices for fur this year? Thanks!


----------

